
End to End Learning for Self-Driving Cars [pdf] - AndreasM
http://arxiv.org/abs/1604.07316
======
AndreasM
In short: NVIDIA has made a neural network which steers a car based on a
single camera and trained only with footage from cars being driven manually.
No control theory, no rules of the roads, not even the concept of a road is
encoded manually.

Video here:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9raQzOpizn1TkRIa241ZnBEcj...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9raQzOpizn1TkRIa241ZnBEcjQ)

This is pretty cool. Granted, it does not handle extremely complex traffic
situations (yet), but is it a much simpler approach to what most other groups
are doing.

